# Fancy a coffee???



## mamasue

BBC News - Inside Egypt?s first ?Islamic cafe?

It looks like I can't go and sit with my husband... unless I borrow someone's kids!!!!


----------



## hurghadapat

mamasue said:


> BBC News - Inside Egypt?s first ?Islamic cafe?
> 
> It looks like I can't go and sit with my husband... unless I borrow someone's kids!!!!


Lol...a bit late Sue this was posted on the forum awhile ago....borrow someones kids in egypt...you're joking...yes


----------



## mamasue

hurghadapat said:


> Lol...a bit late Sue this was posted on the forum awhile ago....borrow someones kids in egypt...you're joking...yes



Sorry for going over old ground....just found it!!
Yes... definitely kidding about the kids....I only start to like kids when they reach 21 and leave home!!!


----------



## aykalam

mamasue said:


> Sorry for going over old ground....just found it!!
> Yes... definitely kidding about the kids....I only start to like kids when they reach 21 and leave home!!!


LOL @ "couples who look unmarried" :spit:

They should start asking for marriage certificates like in hotels :clap2:


----------



## Buffy7

Hah! I hope this kind of cafe or area doesn't become a trend - I went with two male friends to Alexandria to rent a villa; every time we left and entered the compound I had to hide as my Egyptian passport had expired and my Swiss/American/Russian passports were highly unwelcome since "foreign women" were not allowed to enter the area..so..I had to hide in the back of an extremely cramped Kia coupe with a blanket and some sweaters over me as the security would peer into the car each time to assure my friends were alone.
The trip was amazing, but I definitely avoided leaving the compound as much as possible! Anyone else have these kind of passport-discrimination stories?


----------



## hurghadapat

Buffy7 said:


> Hah! I hope this kind of cafe or area doesn't become a trend - I went with two male friends to Alexandria to rent a villa; every time we left and entered the compound I had to hide as my Egyptian passport had expired and my Swiss/American/Russian passports were highly unwelcome since "foreign women" were not allowed to enter the area..so..I had to hide in the back of an extremely cramped Kia coupe with a blanket and some sweaters over me as the security would peer into the car each time to assure my friends were alone.
> The trip was amazing, but I definitely avoided leaving the compound as much as possible! Anyone else have these kind of passport-discrimination stories?


On a gated community...never ever had to show a passport to either enter or leave.In all my time in Egypt only time i have had to show passport is when renewing visa,opening bank account,at hospital,renting property and leaving or entering the country.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Buffy7 said:


> Hah! I hope this kind of cafe or area doesn't become a trend - I went with two male friends to Alexandria to rent a villa; every time we left and entered the compound I had to hide as my Egyptian passport had expired and my Swiss/American/Russian passports were highly unwelcome since "foreign women" were not allowed to enter the area..so..I had to hide in the back of an extremely cramped Kia coupe with a blanket and some sweaters over me as the security would peer into the car each time to assure my friends were alone.
> The trip was amazing, but I definitely avoided leaving the compound as much as possible! Anyone else have these kind of passport-discrimination stories?




Was this a military compound?


----------



## Buffy7

It was a private compound with residences that people rent out for summer holidays to Egyptian families or a group of single men - if women are unmarried; apparently they had to be Egyptian to enter.
The security guards weren't in uniform, so I don't think so.


----------



## hurghadapat

Buffy7 said:


> It was a private compound with residences that people rent out for summer holidays to Egyptian families or a group of single men - if women are unmarried; apparently they had to be Egyptian to enter.
> The security guards weren't in uniform, so I don't think so.


:

Unmarried Egyptian women and single men together in apartments or villas...:gossip:not allowed :nono:


----------



## MaidenScotland

Buffy7 said:


> It was a private compound with residences that people rent out for summer holidays to Egyptian families or a group of single men - if women are unmarried; apparently they had to be Egyptian to enter.
> The security guards weren't in uniform, so I don't think so.




ahh that will be to stop the shamotta.. as if an Egyptian women could not be one


----------



## CAIRODEMON

aykalam said:


> LOL @ "couples who look unmarried" :spit:
> 
> They should start asking for marriage certificates like in hotels :clap2:


No need, it's easy to spot the married ones, they will be arguing over money and whose in-laws to spend Christmas with


----------



## MaidenScotland

CAIRODEMON said:


> No need, it's easy to spot the married ones, they will be arguing over money and whose in-laws to spend Christmas with




No they wont cos the Christian look wont be accepted either


----------



## CAIRODEMON

MaidenScotland said:


> No they wont cos the Christian look wont be accepted either


Maybee, ok where to spend Eid then!


----------



## aykalam

CAIRODEMON said:


> No need, it's easy to spot the married ones, they will be arguing over money and whose in-laws to spend Christmas with


In public? I don't think so. They don't need to argue about money because, as it is well known, they have plenty of it. In private, the knives will fly


----------



## MaidenScotland

The religious endowments department of the Hamas-led government in the Central Gaza governorate has launched a campaign to " entrench good values and virtue" that targets Western attire, including low-waist and skinny pants, tight tunics and Western haircuts.

A Central Gaza governorate official, Adel al-Hoor, said the campaign will begin with awareness raising and will not end at a specific date.

He said the campaign primarily targets immodest women's clothing and "strange" haircuts, claiming that the recent spread of such fashion has negatively impacted society.

Part of the campaign is to have all preachers raise awareness on proper clothing during Friday sermons, he said, adding that workshops are being held and interactive Facebook pages created for the same purpose.

He said that several parents have welcomed the campaign and participated on the Facebook page allocated to the issue, while the Friday sermons have sparked positive discussions.



Hamas campaign targets Western clothes, 'strange' haircuts | Egypt Independent


----------



## paolop

Negatively impacted society? I can think of many other things that have had a far bigger negative impact on Egyptian society in the last few months


----------



## aykalam

paolop said:


> Negatively impacted society? I can think of many other things that have had a far bigger negative impact on Egyptian society in the last few months


  Gaza is not part of Egypt (not yet anyway)


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Gaza is not part of Egypt (not yet anyway)




but can't you just see it coming here... you would think we were in the middle ages,


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> but can't you just see it coming here... you would think we were in the middle ages,


or yes I can, do a google translate on this

?????.. ???????: ????? ????? ?????? ????? ?????? ??? ????? ??????? ???????? - ????? ??????


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> or yes I can, do a google translate on this
> 
> ?????.. ???????: ????? ????? ?????? ????? ?????? ??? ????? ??????? ???????? - ????? ??????





The past two years has IMO been nothing but a backward step for Egypt.. other than getting rid of Mubarak this country has not progressed.


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> The past two years has IMO been nothing but a backward step for Egypt.. other than getting rid of Mubarak this country has not progressed.


I don't think we've seen the worst yet, both in terms of freedom and economics


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> The religious endowments department of the Hamas-led government in the Central Gaza governorate has launched a campaign to " entrench good values and virtue" that targets Western attire, including low-waist and skinny pants, tight tunics and Western haircuts.
> 
> A Central Gaza governorate official, Adel al-Hoor, said the campaign will begin with awareness raising and will not end at a specific date.
> 
> He said the campaign primarily targets immodest women's clothing and "strange" haircuts, claiming that the recent spread of such fashion has negatively impacted society.
> 
> Part of the campaign is to have all preachers raise awareness on proper clothing during Friday sermons, he said, adding that workshops are being held and interactive Facebook pages created for the same purpose.
> 
> He said that several parents have welcomed the campaign and participated on the Facebook page allocated to the issue, while the Friday sermons have sparked positive discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> Hamas campaign targets Western clothes, 'strange' haircuts | Egypt Independent


Next thing will be the mutawa (religious police) on the streets


----------



## Buffy7

I agree with MaidenScotland, aside from the revolution and deposition of Mubarak Egypt is stepping further and further backwards; especially socially.. this cafe; the 'women's only' television channel.. I sincerely hope Egypt doesn't become the next Saudi-Arabia with that kind of extreme social repression, even of expats/tourists; although in the past year I've noticed a huge increase of women wearing head-scarves or full Islamic dress, even within Rehab.
Bah..we can always hope for the best.


----------



## paolop

Hi, I meant to say that I could see this coming to Egypt! I really do fear for this country as it is heading back into the middle ages at a scary speed.


----------

